# Bekannte Songs in HDRO nachspielen



## ZAM (25. April 2007)

Im Forum auf livejournal.com wurde ein Thread eröffnet, in dem "Song-Compilations" stehen, die man in HDRO nachspielen kann.



> Here's the list of music that was posted on the beta boards in the "song compilation" thread.
> 
> 
> This uses Psomm's keymapping:
> ...


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2007)

Habt ihr schon Lieder nachgespielt? Könnt ihr eigene Beispiele geben? Dan immer her damit (in diesen Thread)! Wir können das dann in einem Sticky zusammen fassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (25. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sieht ja schon fast nach höherer Wissenschaft aus! Oo

Muss ich unbedingt ausprobieren, wenn ichs endlich hab ^^


----------



## Fubbiz (25. April 2007)

Wer hat denn nicht versucht 'Alle meine Entchen' oder 'Bruder Jakob' nachzuspielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man das irgendwie Programmieren (Makro)?


----------



## Myronn (25. April 2007)

Also ich habe bisher nur eine Laute, aus Kostengründen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es macht echt Laune, damit Musik zu machen. Siehe auch mein Blog: http://my.buffed.de/user/117170/blog_detail?blogID=127403


----------



## splen (25. April 2007)

In der Beta war das erste, was ich versucht hab "Redemption Song" von Bob Marley .. also die bekannte Melodie am Anfang. Recht einfach gehalten und daher nicht schwer nachzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babblefish (6. Mai 2007)

Hab mich gestern auch ein wenig eingeübt und mich in die Schenke gestellt.
Da hab ich dann die Töne zu Star Wars gespielt. Naja wurd 2 mal angeschrieben und es war mir n bissl peinlich das sies erkannt haben weils ja eigentlich nicht passt zu LOTRO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sie fandens gut und ich kann mich ja demnächst an etwas anderem probieren


----------



## Myronn (7. Mai 2007)

Naja Rock 'n Roll passt ja auch nicht unbedingt in HdRO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber darauf kommt es eigentlich auch nicht so an, sondern erst einmal darauf, Musik zu machen, allein oder noch besser in einer Gruppe.

Wir haben gestern 2 Lauten und 1 Horn zusammen musiziert. War cool. Ich habe die Grundakkorde C, F, G, C gespielt, die andere Laute dazu passend die Oberstimme und das Horn dann die Melodie.


----------



## Seek (8. Mai 2007)

also alleine dieses feature macht mich ja schon tierisch neugierig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und die compilation die Zam gepostet hat find ich genial weil da unter anderem auch FF und SW songs dabei sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn man sowas schon als vorlage nutzen kann wirds bestimmt einfacher eigene songs zu komponieren als wenn man als so ein musikalisch doch recht unbegabtes kerlchen wie ich einfahc drauf los schrammelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laylana (14. Mai 2007)

Oh wow das is ja schon eine echt lange Liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätt net gedacht dass so viel möglich ist....ich finds echt toll dass es dieses Feature gibt in HdRo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mir ne Klarinette besorgt und schon bissl rumgespielt aber so richtig is daweil no nix gwordn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapso (22. Mai 2007)

Ich spiel immer Star Wars und Silent Night, um Gefühl dafür zu kriegen..würde ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Kaldyrja (27. Mai 2007)

schreib ihr euch dafür marcos? oder wie macht ihr das


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Mai 2007)

Mit ingame-Makros wird das kaum funktionieren, da man in HDRO keine Pausen einstellen kann.
Und ein externes Script würde in die Kategorie Third-Party-Tool fallen, ist also per AGB untersagt.

Die Logitech G15 ist offiziell unterstützt, die wenigen glücklichen Besitzen können diese also per Makro zum Musikinstrument umfunktionieren.
Alle anderen tippen wohl per Hand ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraelon (1. Juni 2007)

Ich hab mal das "Lied der Befreiung" Aus Zelda: Majoras Mask nachgespielt, weil ich finde in den Zelda spielen gibts schöne Lieder... aber daran muss noch ein wenig gefeilt werden, dann werd ichs auch mal posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudutrane (8. Juni 2007)

Mal ne Frage: Davor sind Buchstaben. Wie läuft das eigentlich ab? Muss ich die gleichzeitig damit drücken oder...?


----------



## -bloodberry- (8. Juni 2007)

S bedeutet Shift, C bedeutet Ctrl bzw. Strg.
Diese musst du also gleichzeitig mit den Zahlen drücken.


----------



## Dudutrane (8. Juni 2007)

und ee?
oder d
a
uu
ffd

bin a weng blöd^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (8. Juni 2007)

Weiterhin kann man dem ersten Beitrag folgendes entnehmen:



> QWERTYUI = Note 1 thru 8 (This is the low octave C to C)
> ASDFGHJK = Note 17 thru 24 (This is the high octave C to C)
> 123 = Note 9,10,11 (This is low B and low octave black keys C# and D#)
> 567 = Note 13,14,15 (this is low octave F#, G#, and A#)



Und jetzt probier doch einfach mal ein wenig mit dem Musiksystem herum.
Wirst schon sehen, bei welchen Tasten Töne herauskommen und bei welchen nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oxilitor (10. Juni 2007)

Eben eine Klarinette gekauft und direkt musiziert und rumprobiert. Habe mal "Alle meine Entchen" sozusagen nachkomponiert:

1-2-3-4-5-5-6-6-6-6-5--6-6-6-6-5--4-4-4-4-3-3--2-2-2-2-1


----------



## Centekhor (11. Juli 2007)

> This uses Psomm's keymapping:
> 
> QWERTYUI = Note 1 thru 8 (This is the low octave C to C)
> ASDFGHJK = Note 17 thru 24 (This is the high octave C to C)
> ...


Und könnt jetzt mal jemand mir erklären, wie ich welche Taste mit was zu belegen hab? ^^
Ich glaub langsam echt, dass ich ich zu doof dafür bin ...


----------



## Garlomegan (20. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mal "Für Elise(Beethoven)" versucht in LOTR zu schreiben.

Bin leider nur bis zur ersten Strophe gekommen:
(s=STRG)
8 7 8 7 8 5 s5 s7 s6 4

bis hier hin klingt es schon ganz gut, bin aber leider noch nicht weiter gekommen. Weis einer weiter?


----------



## ZypVek (27. Juli 2007)

1345 1345 13453132 32112354 6653211

versucht das mal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondal (10. August 2007)

man kann auch Lieder abspielen lassen im *.abc format

entweder serstellt man sich die dateien oder Downloadet sie.



Ihr müsst unter C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\EUERNAME\Eigene Dateien\The Lord of the Rings Online einen Ordner mit dem Namen Music erstellen. Dort speichert ihr die Stücke ab. Im Spiel müsst ihr in den Musikmodus per /musik wechseln. Dann könnt ihr bequem per /spielen BEISPIEL.abc die Datei wiedergeben.

Eine gute anleitung und downloadseite für fertige stücke gibt es hier:

Musikdatenbankl


Gruß aus Morthond 
Gondal


----------



## Dogar (5. September 2007)

> QWERTYUI = Note 1 thru 8 (This is the low octave C to C)
> ASDFGHJK = Note 17 thru 24 (This is the high octave C to C)
> 123 = Note 9,10,11 (This is low B and low octave black keys C# and D#)
> 567 = Note 13,14,15 (this is low octave F#, G#, and A#)



Ich hab Unter Optionen bei Tastaturbelegung alle Noten wie oben belegt.
Also so in Etwa QWERTZUI12345678ASDFGHJK

was auch recht schön ist.

Nur kann es sein das alle die Lieder die im ersten Post für eine andere reihenfolge oder den Standart gemacht wurden ?

werd ich heute abend nochmal Testen müssen


----------



## HdR-Zocker (7. September 2007)

Hi,
ich steig jetzt auch um auf HdRO und kenne mich mit dem Musik-System nich so aus also kann mir mal wer helfen?

Bei buffed.de => Musik, da steht man kann ja mehrere tasten gleich zeitigdrücken, aber wie kann man zb.: zwei 3er gleichzeitig drücken:

3 3 4 5 - 5 4 3 2 - 1 1 2 3 - 3 - 2 2 
6 6 6 7 - 7 7 6 5 - 4 4 5 6 - 6 - 5 5 
(http://hdro.buffed.de/page/1176/musik-in-hdro)

Bitte helft mir
HdR-Zocker


----------



## Christian Hack (30. September 2007)

Man kann keine 2 3er Gleichzeitig drücken, höchstens als okatven demm 2mal der gleiche ton würde nciht viel bringen. Ich glaube eheer das das was du da grad als Beispiel zeigst eine Melodie ist die man hintereinander spielen soll. Ich geb aber zu dass es etwas verwirrend ist wenn man mit Musik und Notation noch nicht viel zu tun gehabt hat.

Viel Glück und Spass wünscht Schnorg


----------



## mantigore666 (19. Oktober 2007)

auf lotro-music gibts zwar 3 versionen von "bouree", aber leider ist keine
davon die version von jethro tull (ja, ich geb zu, ich bin schon alt <fg>).

hat einer von euch eine idee, wo man den song finden könnte, bzw. kann ihn
einer für hdro umsetzen (falls er ihn überhaupt kennt) ?

im vorraus vielen dank  :-)


----------



## Lukas90 (20. Oktober 2007)

hey also zum thenma Makro. Die braucht man gar nciht , in HDRO ist ein Feature eingebaut damit man gespeicherte Music (müssen im ....abc vormat sein) abspielen kann auf seinem Instrument.
Hab mir selber schon welche runter geladen undmuss sagen es funkt  damit das Klappt lädt man sich die Musik runter und speichert es in dem ordner C:/.....Eigene Dateien/The Lord of the Rings Online/Music. Der Ordner Music muss aber erst erstellt werden. Und wenn ihr dann das Lied abspielen wollt wechselt ihr in den Musikmodus in Hdro und gebt in dem Chat ein /spielen Name des Liedes.abc


Falls meine Erklärung etwas zu mangelhaft war , man kann es im PCGames Sonderheft HDRO 01/07 nachlesen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. Oktober 2007)

Man findet diese Beschreibung, sowie eine umfangreiche Musikdatenbank hier.


----------



## Gandaline (20. Oktober 2007)

Sweet Child of Mine - Guns N Roses
kann ich ohne probleme auf der gitarre spielen^^


----------



## Horde deadman (30. Oktober 2007)

Danke habe einen Konzert veranstaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamuri (2. Januar 2008)

Hey!

Ich suche ABC-Dateien von Blackmores Night! Kann mir wer da helfen? Die müssten auch in HDRO abspielbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (2. Januar 2008)

Bräuchte auch mal Bitte Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuche seit Ewigkeiten das FF X Lied "To Zanarkand" für Meine Laute zu finden / Umwandeln ...

Klappt nur nie.... Midis Dazu find ich genug im Netz, Umgewandelt in ABC Dateien sind se auch schon... doch funzt es dann nicht in HdR ... :/

Schon versucht die zu hohen und Tiefen töne rauszumachen aba funzt nich irgndwie... 
Wär nett wenn sich wer die Mühe macht XD Und mich ma PM't ^^


----------



## Ost (13. Februar 2008)

Die meisten ABC. Songs kann man sich hier saugen viel spaß!

http://lotroabc.googlepages.com/songs


----------



## BoV_Jimmy (13. Februar 2008)

also ich sags mal so ^^ ... wenn jemand von vivaldi "die 4 jahreszeiten " spielen kann is das schon sehr geil in HdRO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (hier mal nur für die dies nicht kennen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iLIhLv8LuY ... is von Children of bodom nich wundern)^^


----------



## Möh1 (13. Februar 2008)

gibst ein Instrument was zumindest ein bisschen nach E-Gitarre klingt?


----------



## BoV_Jimmy (13. Februar 2008)

wär mal geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beispielsweise als eventitem oder so wie den besen in wow als mount^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Februar 2008)

Gibt es nicht und wird es auch nicht geben.


----------



## Möh1 (13. Februar 2008)

NEin, ich mein ein Instrument was schon verfübar ist und Gitarrenartiger klingt als meine Laute. Manche Lieder hören sich da extrm komisch an deshalb <e-gitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (14. März 2008)

Ich hab gerade nach einem Monat nochmal überlegt. Dauert bei mir manchmal ein bissl.
Etwas gitarrigeres als die Laute wird es nicht geben, wegen hintergrund und logik. Vor der Gitarre kam eben die Laute, und das ist so sehr in die Richtung wie möglich.

Allerdings, nicht verzagen: Guitar Hero 3 kaufen.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (20. März 2008)

Dem Namen des Threads gemäß möchte ich mal ein paar Lieder vorschlagen, die man in HdRO nachspielen könnte. Ich werde keine Links oder dergleichen posten! Wer eins der Lieder nachspielen will, kann sich ja selbst drum kümmern. Dies soll nur eine kleine Anregung/ ein kleiner Vorschlag sein!
Jetzt aber zu den Liedern:

1.) Elvenpath von Nightwish. 
2.) The Phantom of the Opera von Nightwish.
3.) Over the Hills and far away von Nightwish.
4.) The Accolade von Symphony X.
5.) Accolade II von Symphony X.
6.) One von Metallica (hat ein geiles Intro das Lied)

Mal ein paar Balladen: 

1.) Nothing Else Matters von Metallica
2.) Sleeping Sun von Nightwish
3.) Paradise Lost von Symphony X. <--- Hab mal im Internet vor ein paar Monaten nach 'ner midi-Datei von dem Lied geguckt. Damals war noch nix zu finden...

Greetings,
MoP


----------



## Kobold (8. April 2008)

So... Ich habe nun diverse Foren durchsucht...

Doch nun habe ich selber auch mal eine Frage: *Wie muss eine ABC-Datei beschaffen sein, damit ich MEHRstimmig spielen kann?* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das dies geht, habe ich schon oft gehört, doch auf meine Fragen wurden immer nur Downloadseiten genannt.
Da ich aber nichts "von der Stange" spielen möchte, sondern aus schönen MIDI-Dateien selber konvertiere, möchte ich nun wissen, wie ich die Tonspuren vereinen kann.
Bisher habe ich mit dem "*MIDI2ABC*"-Konverter alte keltische Lieder umgewandelt, welche prima zur Harfe oder Laute passen. Doch das sind alles nur EINstimmige Stücke und ohne viel Aufwand zu importieren.

Wer kennt sich mit dem Editieren der ABC-Dateien aus?

BtW: Ich finde Lieder wie "James Bond" oder "StarWars" in Mittelerde mehr als nervig, da sie überhauptnicht passen.


----------



## Ruthara (17. Mai 2008)

Falls mir mal jemand einen Gefallen tun mag: Ich finde das Lied "A love before time" absolut wundervoll und würde es gerne in HdRO spielen - bin aber leider total unmusikalisch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat vielleicht jemand das Lied im .abc-Format oder mag sich die Mühe machen das umzusetzen ?
Wäre seeeeeeeehr nett !

Hier ein Link zu dem Lied: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPPRNvbjcmA...feature=related


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

So jetzt hab ich mich mal inspirieren lassen =)

Hab einfach mal drauf losgespielt und 

Bob Marley - Redemtion Song kam raus =)

1-2-3-1-4-6-5-3-1-2-3-5-4-3-2-1
6-5-4-3-4-5-5-6-6-5-4-3-4-8
3-2-2-1-3-2-3-3-1-1-1-1-2-2-3-5-3-2-1

hoffe ihr kommt zurecht und es gefällt euch =)


Mfg Dim


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

Hab gehört man kann auch Tipps hinterlassen für Songs die komponiert werden könnten...

Ich fänds cool wenn einer She Fucking hates me von Puddle of Mudd hinbekommen würde.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (20. Juni 2008)

Hier wär mal das unglaublich tolle Morrwind Theme (man sollte es schonmal gehört haben, sonst bekommt man den Rhytmus nicht hin):

12c3 c345 5c74 5-4-c3-2-1...12c3 c345 5c78c78 s1 s2 s3 s2 s1 c7 c6 54 c345...c321..s5...c321

... = kurze Pause
-   = schnell spielen
c   = zahl mit ctrl gedrückt
s  = zahl mit shift gedrückt

Wenn mans spielen kann ist es eine wunderschöne Melodie, ich finds wundervoll.


----------



## Gocu (22. Juni 2008)

kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu einer Seite geben wo man "Hills of the Shire" downloaden kann? oder hier posten wie man es am besten spielen kann

P.S. für alle die es nicht wissen das ist die Auenland-Musik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (22. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hier n Teil aus Shire:
1 2 3 5 3 2 1 3 5 6 1 7 5 3 4 3 2 1


----------



## Gocu (22. Juni 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Hier n Teil aus Shire:
> 1 2 3 5 3 2 1 3 5 6 1 7 5 3 4 3 2 1



ok danke guck ich sofort mal^^


----------



## Thesahne (10. August 2008)

hier isn teil von den ärzten - schrei nach liebe^^ is mir so aus langeweile eingefallen weil ich das auf gitarre spiel und habs da ma versucht^^
2234312212234543112234312212234543112
das sollts so ziemlich sein^^ ich werd bald ma paar mehrstimmige lieder entwickeln also akkorde, soloparts, drums usw^^


----------



## Haszor (27. Januar 2009)

Echt schwer sowas nachzuspielen ... In ein paar monaten hab ich vielleicht Sweet Child of Mine - Guns N Roses  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Januar 2009)

3 6 8 7 - 6 8 - 6 7  - 6 4 5 3
Welches Lied hab ich da wohl grad vertont?


----------



## garius74 (7. Februar 2009)

Hier ist ja mehrfach nach mehrstimmigen Liedern bzw Akkorden gefragt worden.

So wie ich die Notation bzw. die Eingabefunktion verstehe ist dies allerdings nicht möglich - solange ihr alleine musiziert.

Es sollte sich aber natürlich "zusammen setzen" lassen, wenn sich eine Band zusammenfindet.

Allerdings müßte man dann einen Song wirklich "neu arrangieren", da ja dann etwa ein Instrument den Bass Part übernimmt und ein drittes und viertes Instrument nur die oberen Töne der Akkorde spielt, während das erste Instrument die Melodiestimme hat.

Auf geht s in die Konzertsaison.


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Februar 2009)

Hab den Thread mal unsticky gemacht, um das Ganze hier oben ein bisschen zu entschlacken.


----------



## Vetaro (9. Februar 2009)

Danke.


----------



## Tjorde (9. Februar 2009)

Da ja nun schon öfter nach Akkorden in ABC-Dateien gefragt wurde, misch ich mich mal ein *g*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass mit Akkorden tatsächliche Akkorde (auf einem Instrument mehrere Noten gleichzeitig spielen) gemeint sind und keine wohlklingenden Tonkombinationen verschiedener Instrumente :-)

Mit ein wenig Forscherdrang findet man im zweiten Teil des schonmal in einem Faden verlinkten Tutorials im Abschnitt "Chords and Unisons" die Lösung: Töne, die gleichzeitig erklingen sollen, fasst man in eckige Klammern [] zusammen.

Das schonmal erwähnten Beispiel von der Buffed.de -> Musik Seite

3 3 4 5 - 5 4 3 2 - 1 1 2 3 - 3 - 2 2
6 6 6 7 - 7 7 6 5 - 4 4 5 6 - 6 - 5 5

wird wohl so gedacht sein, dass jeweils die übereinanderstehenden Zahlen gemeinsam gedrückt werden sollen. (Zumindest würde das zum Stück passen, wie ich es in Erinnerung habe.)

Dann würde in ABC ungefähr sowas daraus werden (ohne Rücksicht auf evtl notwendige Tonlängen und/oder Pausen)

[36][36][46][57][57][47][36][25][14][14][25][36][36][25][25]

bzw. müßten die Zahlen durch die entsprechenden Buchstaben ersetzt werden, dazu bin ich aber im Moment nicht fit genug, vielleicht liefer ich's noch nach ;-). 

Ansonsten hoffe ich einfach nur, dass es verständlich war und den Interessierten weiterhilft.


----------

